# 10 dpo bfp, #2 is on the way! (symptoms added)



## Spiffynoodles

So happy right now! We've been TTC for four months as we wanted our kids close in age. As it is, they'll be about 17 months apart. :cloud9:

For those who might be curious, these were my symptoms (the UTI was the biggest symptoms, because I came down with one a few days after ovulation the last time I was pregnant, too!):

1dpo&#8212; Bloating, gassy, mild cramps, frequent urination (feel like I&#8217;m getting a UTI)
2dpo&#8212; UTI feeling is worse, felt frustrated, headache, tired
3dpo&#8212; Still feel like I have a UTI, tired, felt hot at night
4dpo&#8212; Took home UTI test and it came back positive, some ovary pain, gassy, irritable, emotional, tired, hot at night, noticed that cervix was pretty high today
5dpo&#8212; Doctor confirmed UTI, emotional, vivid dreams
6dpo&#8212; Still have UTI, stuffy nose, vivid dreams, had strange cramps this morning that felt like AF was coming on (assuming this was implantation), tested in the evening but it was bfn, cervix still high, and seems to be tilting upwards
7dpo&#8212; Gassy, UTI symptoms are starting to go away, emotional, tired, vivid dreams, increased cm, starting to &#8220;feel&#8221; pregnant, tested in the afternoon and thought I saw the faintest possible line
8dpo&#8212; Stomach muscles felt sore like I had been working out, felt anxious/nervous stomach, sweaty palms, tired, acne breakout, resisted testing
9dpo&#8212; Bloating, mild cramps, gassy, sore muscles (although not as bad as yesterday), stuffy nose, tired, frequent urination (but no burning, so I don&#8217;t think it has to do with the UTI anymore), resisted testing again
10dpo&#8212; Tested with FMU and bfp! (and strong enough line on a FRER that I think I really did get a super faint line on 7 dpo), bloating, mild cramps, gassy, vivid dreams, diarrhea, frequent urination

The only thing we did differntly this month was putting my feet high up on the wall after dtd to get those spermies to the cervix faster, and more prayer than previous months! :)

Both tests were taken with FMU today (10 dpo)
 



Attached Files:







BFP!.jpg
File size: 74.1 KB
Views: 12









11-12-12 (10dpo).jpg
File size: 78.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## GillandJamie

congratulations x


----------



## Mummy2B21

Congrats x


----------



## sunflower82

Congrats


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congrats on your BFP!


----------



## angel2010

Congrats!!!


----------



## greeneyes0279

Congrats!


----------



## oedipamass

Congratulations! So exciting. Thanks for the tip about putting your feet up. :thumbup:


----------



## bettybee1

Lovely lines :D congrats xxx


----------



## BambinoLemonT

Congratulations!!! :happydance:

Love seeing those pink lines! I got my first :bfp: today at 10 dpo too! Looks like 10 is the lucky number, lol. Wishing you a very happy and healthy 9 months! Hopefully we can be due date buddies! :)


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Bambino, your LMP must have been Oct. 19th as well, because you're exactly as far along as I am. Which means you must also be due July 26th! Due date buddies indeed! :flower:


----------



## blushin77291

This post gave me hope that I might get my BFP this weekend since I've been having similar symptoms. Thanks for sharing & a BIG congratulations to you!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Good luck Blushin! I hope you get your :bfp:!


----------



## Xxenssial

congrats


----------



## BambinoLemonT

Spiffynoodles said:


> Bambino, your LMP must have been Oct. 19th as well, because you're exactly as far along as I am. Which means you must also be due July 26th! Due date buddies indeed! :flower:

We're just one day off actually. My LMP was Oct 20th and my due date is July 27th....but close enough! Nice to have a due date buddy! :hugs:

How are you feeling today? My bbs are killing me!


----------



## Spiffynoodles

Oh, sorry, I was just going by your ticker. Did you calculate by ovulation instead of LMP?

I'm feeling pretty good. Tired, mostly, and bloated, and getting some AF-type cramps here and there. My bbs got a little bigger as well, but they're not sore. But then again, they never really get sore. Basically, it's still very easy to forget that I'm pregnant at this point! Are feeling any other sysmptoms beside sore bbs?


----------

